# Adobe Reader font problem



## gaurav.singh (Jun 29, 2011)

hi
I have some hindi pdf documents. When I open them with adobe reader, instead of reading the way it should it looks like gibberish which we see when we try to type hindi without in krutidev010 without selecting the proper font.

the document properties show the font support of krutiDev010 and this font is installed on my computer. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

From where do you get the documents? The font might not be properly embedded.


----------



## gaurav.singh (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd downloaded those documents from a mp gov website a few months ago. Then they looked alright but today after an interval of a month they seemed like crap.
It may be worth mentioning that I reinstalled windows in this interval.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it Win 7 64-bit?


----------



## gaurav.singh (Jun 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is it Win 7 64-bit?



No, it's 32 bit win 7 ultimate.


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

Check if the font is installed or not. Redownload the documents if possible and see if render properly.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

Try an alternate reder like Foxit
Link:
Foxit Reader - Overview - Foxit Software

Also try redownloading files.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

Try Unistall & reinstalling the font
1.Open Fonts by clicking the Start button , clicking Control Panel, clicking Appearance and Personalization, and then clicking Fonts. 

2.Click the font that you want to uninstall. To select more than one font at a time, press and hold down CTRL while you click each font.

3.On the File menu, click Delete. 

To Install
1.Open Fonts by clicking the Start button , clicking Control Panel, clicking Appearance and Personalization, and then clicking Fonts. 

2.Click File, and then click Install New Font.

If you don’t see the File menu, press ALT.

3.In the Add Fonts dialog box, under Drives, click the drive where the font that you want to install is located.

4.Under Folders, double-click the folder containing the fonts that you want to add.

5.Under List of fonts, click the font that you want to add, and then click Install.


----------



## gaurav.singh (Jun 30, 2011)

sorry for replying so late but my internet connection was bit erratic. By the way I have tried reinstalling the font, redownloading the files as well as alternate reader ie. Foxit. None of these seem to work. The site I opened though looks fine in opera as it has hindi fonts too.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 30, 2011)

Share the PDF file with US, if there's NO problem


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

Yup pls share with us. Put it at a free file sharing site like: Ge.tt
and copy paste the link here


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Give us the links of the site and the file.


----------



## gaurav.singh (Jul 2, 2011)

hey guess what! Today I opened the documents again, and out of the blue, I don't know how, they were alright!

I'd still post the files in mediafire.com and give you the links tommorrow if you are interested.
The from which the forms were downloaded is Ladli Laxmi Yojna (it's an mp gov site)
Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

Thread [SOLVED]
anyways will try to open them


----------



## gaurav.singh (Jul 3, 2011)

hi,
I've uploaded the offending documents if anyone is interested though they are responding OK now.

I'd had same problem a year ago but then I'd just discarded the files and used hard copies.
Thanks for the final time


----------



## KoolPal (Sep 29, 2011)

hi,

Any update on this?

I have the same problem and the text I can see is as follows:

vkaxuokM+h {ks=z dh tul[a ;k dk fooj.k ¼loZs jftLVj ds vuqlkj½

Would appreciate some help with this.

I have tried Foxit Reader as well and no luck.


----------

